# Diagrama Sony



## Sergionojafer (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola,necesitaría el diagrama de la fuente de alimentación de un televisor Sony,la referencia de la fuente es 1-871-504-12.si alguien me la puede facilitar,seria de agradecer. Adjunto  foto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/361992/Sony-Bravia-Kdl-40v2500.html?page=39#manual


----------



## Sergionojafer (Jul 22, 2014)

Muchas gracias....gracias por el aporte compañeros.


----------

